# Valor comercial de capacitores (?)



## Guest (Ene 30, 2009)

.


un proyecto aveces se complica cuando no sabemos el valor comercial de los componentes!

alguien puede aportar lista/tabla valor comercial de capacitores?


.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 30, 2009)

en general son los mismos que las resistencias...:

1, 1.2, 1.5, 1.8, 2.2, 2.7, 3.3, 3.9, 4.7, 5.6, 6.8, 8.2

Saludos...


----------



## Guest (Ene 30, 2009)

.


gracias Chico3001, este dato para mi es importante !


.


----------

